
David Goodall, 104, Scientist Who Fought to Die on His Terms, Ends His Life - malmaud
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/world/europe/david-goodall-australia-scientist-dead.html
======
ardent_uno
>"At one point, he was asked what tune he would choose for his last song, and
he said the final movement of Beethoven’s Ninth Symphony. Then he began to
sing, with verve and vigor.

According Mr. Nitschke, Mr. Goodall did end up choosing Beethoven, and he died
the moment “Ode to Joy” concluded."

That is one of the most beautiful things I've read in a while.

